# 2008 Kon Tiki Rear Corner panel 665



## Jacquel (May 13, 2009)

Hi ,

Had a little bump on rear corner panel of van leaving a very small dent .

Any advise on most effective way to repair ?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not without knowing what material it is - GRP, ABS, aluminium or what?

Post a bit (lot :wink: ) more detail and a photo and some of our specialist members will be able to advise.

Dave


----------

